#ubuntu-wiki 2012-07-10
<nothingspecial> elfy, are you supposed to credit the OP, if they have a launchpad account when wikifying
<elfy> did the wiki come from a thread on forum?
<nothingspecial> I'm thinking of DTs firewall one
<elfy> if so - the credit to the thread is at the bottom
<elfy> ok - the credit it at the bottom - link to forum thread
<nothingspecial> oic, never clicked that link
<elfy> :)
<nothingspecial> :)
<elfy> hover and you'll see it
<nothingspecial> ms-daisy has changed the link in her sig to point to the wiki rather than forum thread :)
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-07-15
<hannie> hobgoblin, are you in?
<hobgoblin> hi hannie
<hannie> hey hobgoblin
<hannie> I wanted to ask you something
<hannie> Do we have a list for links to outdated tutorials?
<hobgoblin> threads we decided not to do?
<hannie> I already asked on the m/list, but this is faster
<hobgoblin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ForumWikiTeam/RejectedTutorial
<hobgoblin> that one?
<hannie> ah, yes, that was the one I was looking for
<hannie> could'nt find the link in my favourites :)
<hobgoblin> glad to be of service :)
<hobgoblin> just got the m/list too lol
<hobgoblin> and you're one about drs305's stuff
<hannie> ok, you may put the link on the m/list (rejected tuts)
<hobgoblin> the grub stuff?
<hannie> no, the rejected list
<hobgoblin> aah ok :)
<hannie> about grub 2:
<hannie> I guess you will close the thread
<hannie> I am going to read a few tutorials now to see if they can be put on the import list
<hobgoblin> ok
<hannie> have a nice Sunday
<hobgoblin> yea - we have been closing things now
<hobgoblin> I will - you too :)
<hannie> right
<hobgoblin> I hope to be more active soon as well
<hannie> ok, but don't overdo it. Just relax
<hobgoblin> :)
